# Pennsylvania Medicaid CRNA Modifier QZ



## Newbie (Feb 1, 2013)

I am new at billing anesthesia for our CRNAs, filing modifier QZ.  My colleagues report that PA Medical Assistance Plan does not recognize modifier QZ.  Is this a fact?  Is there a work-around for reimbursement of the CRNAs when using modifier QZ or just have the anesthesiologist perform these cases?

Does AmeriHealth, Gateway and AmeriChoice recognize modifier QZ for CRNA billing?  Billing polices indicate so.

Any help with this is appreciated.  TY


----------

